# Question about improving videos (lights, camera, software)



## coreypla (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I don't usually post to this sub-forum on here but I really want to get a bit more on my current set-up for making guitar play through videos.

As of right now I am using a Muvi K2 NPNG action camera to shoot my video, along with iMovie for editing. I don't have or use anything else.

Here is a link to a video I have shot:



Its lighter than some of my other videos (good time of day, good window), but my other videos are very dark and un-impressivley so.

Things that I have been looking into are: 

1) getting a tripod for the Muvi Camera (I don't know why I don't have one already--and the Mrs. is getting sick of shooting the video). I think I can get any standard Tripod, as the camera comes with a mount attachment. The company (veho) sells one, a duopod or whatever it is called--but it looks too small to be of any help. 

2) getting some soft box lights, or any lighting at all. I know nothing about this. Should I get 5 bulb lights, or just single bulb lights. I was looking at the Limo 700 watt stuff:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/LimoStud...trategy=TIC&visitor_id=TNf5S1RZjXw33OGB3xgvAg

and also these things here:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=171328976178

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MUBRDZM/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

I don't know what is garbage or if its all junk, or if some of these are good. I know a lot about gear, but nothing about this type of gear!

3) I was also thinking about upgrading from iMovie to Final Cut Pro X. 

4) And have been curious about using a Green Screen as well ( I don't know if I am mature enough to achieve a non-cheesy green screen video, but I'd prefer to use it for good, and not for evil cheese--like this stuff:  )

Otherwise, I really don't know anything about this stuff at all. Maybe at some point I will get a Canon EOS Rebel T6 camera, like this pack here: 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MQIFINS/?tag=sevenstringorg-20 

But only because someone said "Canon DSLR is what you need". If my camera (Muvi K2 NPNG) is okay enough to use, then I'd just assume stick with that until I can really afford a nice upgrade.

My dilemma is that I don't really know what gear is good or not. I'm not trying to cheap out on my setup--but I'd like to improve it without going too crazy. Also, my birthday is coming up and I might be able to convince my brothers to go in on a soft box light package if its not too expensive (~$60 - ~$80 USD -- that's likely what I'm worth). Otherwise I really don't know what to even consider.

Like I said, I know 'negative zero' when it comes to this stuff. So any helpful hints or tips or suggestions for products that you find to be reliable would be greatly appreciated!

Help me make some strides towards better guitar videos! 

Thanks for reading all this!


----------



## Drew (Sep 11, 2017)

Definitely get a tripod. Do it for your wife's sake, for one, but also unless you've got like an extremely experienced camera operative on hand doing artistic zooms/pullbacks or artistically shifting the focus point or whatever, a static, non-moving, stable camera view should make your videos easier and more pleasant to watch. 

The biggest thing I'd do, though, before doing ANYTHING else (after a tripod), is find somewhere else to shoot. Right now, you're sitting on a futon in a fairly cluttered (visually - it doesn't look like dirty or anything, just a lot going on) room with guitars, amps, and miscellaneous music paraphernalia scattered everywhere. It creates the impression of a guy rocking out in his college dorm. I don't know if I'd go green screen, exactly (I think that's kinda cheesy, personally), but shooting in front of a bare wall (possibly with the amp in one corner, possibly without) will probably look "cleaner" and more pro. You could go the other way and shoot in front of your recording gear like you're in a studio too, I suppose, but the gist is it looks like you're filming in your living room, and the easiest thing you can do to make your work look more "pro" is address that somehow. Better lighting will give you better quality video, but that'll just be better quality video of you playing on your futon in what looks like a guitar-strewn living room. 

Note that I'm kinda guilty of this myself sometimes - I shoot video in a second bedroom converted for studio use, but - for example - wall mounting my guitars rather than having them all leaning in a floor rack would probably be a good visual improvement, and I keep meaning to do this. For now, I at least make a point of cleaning my studio desk - removing loose paper (or at least getting it off frame), dusting the desk and my amp, etc - before shooting anything.


----------



## coreypla (Sep 11, 2017)

I will definitely take this to heart. I have already hung up a bunch of my guitars, and will find some nicer places to shoot. Maybe not in any exotic locations--but I certainly get what you mean.

So then, moving forward. Aside from the tripod and getting a better location to shoot from. What can I do, beyond that, to improve on the quality of the video?

Lets move ahead with the assumption that I want to improve on what is being filmed (even if what is being filmed looks like a very well shot edition of 'Hoarders' or 'Cheaters' with Joey Greco).

Any suggestions on lights? 5 bulb or 1 bulb? Other things? Help? HALP!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jan 25, 2018)

I can't give any input on how to make better videos, but the one you linked is a good start down the content creation path. I really dug that song. Suggestions: more cat footage, make more videos, definitely get a tripod, lets be friends!


----------



## alessandroarzilli (Nov 5, 2018)

coreypla said:


> 1) getting a tripod for the Muvi Camera (I don't know why I don't have one already--and the Mrs. is getting sick of shooting the video). I think I can get any standard Tripod, as the camera comes with a mount attachment. The company (veho) sells one, a duopod or whatever it is called--but it looks too small to be of any help.


Shooting using one still angle needs a simple tripod, not anything fancy. A light tripod would do the job as well.  But one tripod at least is needed.



coreypla said:


> 2) getting some soft box lights, or any lighting at all. I know nothing about this. Should I get 5 bulb lights, or just single bulb lights. I was looking at the Limo 700 watt stuff:


Ideally, you would need one powerful light on the front and one softer light on the back. But this is not Hollywood, so a wide angle soft box would be ok. The important thing is to set the correct exposure/F/ISO on your camera, before recording! There are many simple tutorials on YouTube for newbie photographers/videographers. 



coreypla said:


> 3) I was also thinking about upgrading from iMovie to Final Cut Pro X.


Final Cut and Premiere Pro are a must if you plan to create many videos. I personally use premiere pro, both at work and at home. The workflow is so convenient and fast. The important thing is to "set the set" correctly before hitting the REC button, because things are tougher to edit in post production, than to fix them in pre preduction . Generally, once you did the "ciak" to sync audio and video devices and once you shot a little clip pointing to a plain white paper on the set to set the white balance, you're ready to start shooting!



coreypla said:


> 4) And have been curious about using a Green Screen as wel


Things get a little more trickier using a green screen, since lightings must be set correctly to avoid shadows and you need to know the basics of chroma keying. Nothing impossible, but you're going to spend a lot of time setting it all correctly.

Hope this helps!


----------

